# Mouse in the House



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a little mouse that likes to get into the pigeon cage and eat the sunflower seeds. He showed up about a week ago and it doesn't look like he is planning on leaving anytime soon.
Are there any side affects?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kippy,

Possibly paratyphoid from any mouse droppings in the food or elsewhere that get ingested by the birds.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Not good...

Salmonella ( paratyphoid) and various - many - other possible troubles.

Mice are VERY cute and I like them, but feral Mice are not a good combination for Birds or people, sadly...

Too, soon you will have more, many more...and they eat, gnaw, pee and poop a great deal, and in areas you do not know they are doing it...

I get them here, and I use a little 'Live Trap' to catch them, and then I release them some miles away in a little park...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

If you decide you want to remove the mouse, please do not kill him.
Havahart traps are great. You should not release him in your yard, he may come right back in.
Made that mistake myself, with 2 little mice caught on the same day. Both returned to the house & never entered the trap again.
The end result ~ they lived in the house until they died. 

Phyll


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you for the info!

No need to worry I have problems killing bugs. I will pick up some live traps tomorrow and take the mouse to a park with a lake and grass. 
He is cute and the only mouse I have seen. Last time there was any sign of a mouse was like a year or two ago. It took up shack in one of my potted plants outside.

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is kind of you, Kim.

When you release him try to do it under a dead tree where he can seek immediate shelter and tuck a handful of sunflower seeds under it too so that he has his favourite food available while he gets familiarised with the area.

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> Thank you for the info!
> 
> I will pick up some live traps tomorrow and take the mouse to a park with a lake and grass.


Lake! grass! That sounds very familiar Kim.  But then I don't have a park. 

How about Kawanis park? 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't think there are any dead trees at *Kawanis Park *but I do have sunflower seeds. I was just gonna look for some bushes.

No kill traps are set (peanut butter, dog food, sunflower seeds and a cracker).


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

The biggest issue I have with mice is that they leave the shells behind after eating the seeds. thus I have to clean up .

And yes I use a bucket with a lid - but a purposefull slip here and there is appropriate I am told...

NOW if I could train them to take them, the seed shells I am talking about, "home" with them everyone would be happy 

As I love all animals one thing I have learnt is that pigeons attract mice - their droppings and food etc......... the best is just to keep eberything clean and you could keep it down to a minimium


----------

